# Bought MORE Jalapeno Peppers today !



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Yep. *I feed my Chickens Jalapeno HOT Peppers and raw Garlic.
( I LIKE _spicy _HOT foods ! )

But....so far....my eggs have shown NO Difference in _spicyness_.
*So....*I'm UPPING the Chicken's _*Jalapeno *_ration.

Will this HELP *? 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

SOME views...BUT no comments.

Hmmmn......

GOOD NIGHT ! SLEEP TIGHT ! and don't let the "Bedbugs" BITE *!*
-ReTIRED-


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Do they really eat them? Hahaha


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

An old farmer told me spicy food helps them lay better.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know if it helps their laying. _Perhaps.
_But...one of the Hens is starting to _sound _as though she is "clucking" in _Spanish.

_-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

What are you attempting to do with feeding the peppers, RT?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Bee said:


> What are you attempting to do with feeding the peppers, RT?


Simply to get some _fiery HOT _eggs for my breakfast of Huevos Rancheros.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Best just leave them peppers in the recipe, then.....


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Bee said:


> Best just leave them peppers in the recipe, then.....


_Trying _to AVOID "Excess Labor" in cooking.
IF I _MUST _add the peppers _myself....._
...it is necessary to slice and dice them AND stir them into a sauce or the eggs (if scrambled). It is really a LOT of _seemingly _unnecessary effort.
_*WHY NOT*_ let the Chickens do it *???

I'm LAZY !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_*MAYBE *_some Habanero HOT Pepper would be better ?
_OR...._Bhut Jolokia peppers *?

*Gotta HEAT-UP those Chicken Eggs *!!!

*-ReTIRED-


----------

